# Quilting History: National Museum of American History



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

My daughter (6) is learning about quilting in art class and they listed the National Museum of American History as a resource. 

Both of us have enjoyed reading and learning about the quilts on the site and thought you might too.

http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/object-groups/national-quilt-collection


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for posting this information.

I love quilts, and love looking at them, so I could get lost on this site for quite awhile, lol.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I spent hours there myself


----------

